# New CubeStation APP



## Olivertam (Jul 9, 2020)

Need some time to debug and localization. Coming out SOON...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 9, 2020)

I’m excited!


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice, looks great!!


----------



## Caden :) (Jul 9, 2020)

Does the app actually work properly now? My Gan I is practically useless because the app is so garbage and full of bugs.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 9, 2020)

Looking good. Looking forward to seeing the changes GAN bring to the market over the next few months as discussed.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 9, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Looking good. Looking forward to seeing the changes GAN bring to the market over the next few months as discussed.


I agree, I can't wait to see what Gan have in store for us in the future and I also can't wait to begin working with them soon.


----------



## Olivertam (Jul 10, 2020)

CadenG05 said:


> Does the app actually work properly now? My Gan I is practically useless because the app is so garbage and full of bugs.


The video shows the structure of new CubeStation, and we will update it regularly, say fixing bugs and adding new modules. 
Of course we also work on giving clear guidance and instant customer service inside the app. 
I will have a beta version to test it this weekend, so I will post my (try-to-be-objective) comment later. But as far as I am concerned, I believe it deserves your another try.


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 10, 2020)

Is there going to be some kind of web access to the person's results?
I don't mind phone app for battling but I would much more like to analyse my solves on the pc than a phone.


----------



## Olivertam (Jul 21, 2020)

*CubeStation上线翻译*

玩出你的新天地!

全新一代 Cube Station

7月22日 公测上线

Experience the New Cubing-World!

Cube Station v2 beta

On 22nd July, Public Beta Online!


3大模式 畅所欲玩

3 Game Modes Freely Playing Poses


*部分功能仅支持智能魔方

* Some functions are only supported by SmartCubes.



智能魔方阵地

对战/训练/学习/计时

尽数畅玩

SmartCube Camp

Match/Training/Learning/Timer

Play at free will


普通魔方阵地

对战/训练/学习/计时

抢先体验

Non-SmartCube Camp

Match/Training/Learning/Timer

Everyone can try


虚拟魔方阵地

虚拟对战/计时

一样玩出趣

Virtual Cube Camp

Virtual Cube Match/Timer

Bringing you solid joy



6大玩头 各具其妙

6 Playing Modes You can Win with Casual Pose



多人速拧赛

Multi-Player Match

*2-10人同场开战

*5局平均快者胜

*观战模式：实时观察对手复原情况（即将上线）

* 2-10 people match in a virtual room

* The one with the best Ao5 wins

* Spectator mode: Allows players for real-time observation of other player’s solve (coming soon)



个人计时赛

Single-Player Trials

*记录5大竞速数据

*跻身全球TOP200排行榜

*加大神好友学高招

* Record key cubing data from 5 dimensions

* Rank yourself into the global TOP 200

* Make friends with cubing gurus and learn from them



魔友呼声最高!

The most popular among cubers!


公式练习

Algorithm Practising

*自定义公式重点开练

*支持普通魔方模式

*时长/TPS/平均等数据统计

* Custom algorithm practice

* Non-SmartCube mode

* Timing/TPS/average etc.



普通魔方赛

Non-SmartCube Match

*非智能魔方在线对战

*普通vs智能/普通vs普通

*3-10人开战 5局定胜负

* Non-SmartCube online match

* Non-Smart vs Smart / Non-Smart vs Non-Smart

* 3-10 people match The winner gets the best Ao5



升级!

Upgrade


智能计时器

A.I. Timer

*一步步分开练习计时

*全视角视频复盘

*层先法/CFOP 解法分析

* Practice step by step

* Full view video reconstruct

* Layer-by-Layer/CFOP(Fridrich Method) Analyse




速拧1v1

1v1 Match

*同级别对手随机匹配

*KO机制

*全视角视频复盘

* Random matching of cubers at the same level

* K.O. rules

* Full view video reconstruct


公测大奖 等你全赢

Join Public Beta Online to Win the Grand Prize!

7.22-8.23，参与 Cube Station 全球3大公测活动，赢维C/小透蓝/356 XS等旗舰好礼。

22nd. Jul-23rd. Aug., Join Cube Station's 3 Global Beta Events, to win VitaCube/356 X S/356 X and other flagship gifts.


原APP用户注册

送绝版头像框（永久）

App v1 user who sign up

Will get a free out-of-print avatar frame(permanent)


新用户注册

送公测头像框(永久)

New user who sign up

Will get a public beta avatar frame(permanent)

敬请期待

Coming Soon



活跃玩家奖

Activating Player Prize

5种玩法，连玩连奖

5 ways to play and easy to win


多人pk赛

Multi-Player Match

7.22-7.28

22nd Jul.-28th Jul.

GAN蓝牙计时器

GAN Bluetooth Timer


公式练习周

Algorithm Training Week

7.29-8.5

29th Jul.-5th Aug.

魔方训练周

Cubing Practicing Week


1v1大比拼

1v1 Matching

8.13-8.16

排行争夺赛

Ranking Matches

维他命C限定版

Vita Cube

菲神签名明信片

Feliks Zemdeg's signed Postcards


意见领袖奖

提建议，赢好奖

The Opinion-Leader award

Tell advices to win prizes



最佳建议奖(最多被采纳)

The Best-Advice award (The one has the most accepted advices)

积极反馈奖（最多真实有效）

Active feedback awards (The most real and effective advices)



活动细则将于2020.07.21周二公开

Event details will be made public on Tuesday, 2020.07.21


----------



## Olivertam (Jul 21, 2020)

Preview for Algorithm Training

Input some fabulous algs and practice, cubestation can record your solves and average!


----------



## Olivertam (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 22, 2020)

I installed the app, but had trouble logging in since I typed my phone number but it didn't approve, so I clicked random buttons until I got to the homescreen. The language selected is English, but still over 90% of the app is Chinese. Is there anything I can do to change this?


----------



## Olivertam (Jul 23, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> I installed the app, but had trouble logging in since I typed my phone number but it didn't approve, so I clicked random buttons until I got to the homescreen. The language selected is English, but still over 90% of the app is Chinese. Is there anything I can do to change this?



Sorry for the unpleasant experience. The new version requires to re-register the account. Would you try registering once again?
We are fixing the app to cover up with English at the same time.


----------



## iBonhomme (Jul 30, 2020)

For battles : 

Account name: iBonhomme
Method: Roux
Location : France


----------



## Torrente (Sep 28, 2020)

As I understand I must create a new account to use the new GAN 356i Cubestation app.
To create the account I need a verification code that I am not receiving in my email. 
It gives the option to register using a phone with Chinese prefix that is not my case.
How can I get that verification number?


----------



## Joann Huang (Sep 29, 2020)

Torrente said:


> As I understand I must create a new account to use the new GAN 356i Cubestation app.
> To create the account I need a verification code that I am not receiving in my email.
> It gives the option to register using a phone with a Chinese prefix that is not my case.
> How can I get that verification number?


Hi, this is Joann from GAN cube. Nice to contact you~
May I know these pieces of information（it would help me to communicate with the PM):
1.located:
2.App version: 
3.Phone model:
4. your email:
5.Cube Model:
I would help you to solve this problem as soon as possible.
Looking forward to your reply~


----------

